# HELLO EVERYONE - HAMMERDOWN GRILL BBQ TRAILER



## Hammerdowngrill (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey Guys and gals, this is Don Bailey from Central Ky.  We are in the final stages of completing our 24ft Full mobile kitchen with HUGE CookShack FEC300 Smoker.  Been doing BBQ for over 20 years and catering for over 10 on occasion.  Well last year we were swamped with bbq catering jobs so we decided to take it to a full time business.  We have our own sauce and rubs and will be for sale soon but till then we just like hangin out and talkin cars and Que.


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome to SMF and Good Luck with the business 
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi Don!
Welcome to






Hope you continue to have a great business!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Sounds like a great way to make a living!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome glad to have on board. Like to see some photos of your work.

Warren


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 7, 2019)

Glad to have you. Looking forward to some tips and tricks from your 20 years of cooking.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## ksblazer (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome from Tacoma Washington

Great to have you here with us

Some days I wish I could do BBQ for a living.

Look forward to seeing pictures of your mobile unit and the BBQ you are putting out.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!  Would love to try some of your bbq!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome and best of luck with your Q business.

Chris


----------



## dcecil (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome to the site, look forward to seeing pics and threads about what your serving


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2019)

Good Afternoon and Welcome from a Beautiful, Sunny day here in East Texas

Gary


----------



## weedeater (Feb 15, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from NW Georgia.  You have come to a happy place!

Weedeater


----------



## anthonytlh (Aug 20, 2019)

Hammerdowngrill said:


> Hey Guys and gals, this is Don Bailey from Central Ky.  We are in the final stages of completing our 24ft Full mobile kitchen with HUGE CookShack FEC300 Smoker.  Been doing BBQ for over 20 years and catering for over 10 on occasion.  Well last year we were swamped with bbq catering jobs so we decided to take it to a full time business.  We have our own sauce and rubs and will be for sale soon but till then we just like hangin out and talkin cars and Que.


Just bought a 22 foot old rv and taking it down to the trailer.  Gonna bring it back up with a rolling shack.  50 years old and it has been my dream for decades. Best of luck in your endeavor.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin and good luck on your endeavor.

Do SMF members get a discount? 

JC


----------



## anthonytlh (Aug 20, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin and good luck on your endeavor.
> 
> Do SMF members get a discount?
> 
> JC


Thank you...


----------

